# Help, Titan 1140 Impact



## AdamPaints (Sep 26, 2019)

I have a titan 1140 impact and the digi tract reads high mechanical load. I have tried turning the sprayer off and unplugging it, but the error keeps popping up causing the sprayer to shut down after a couple minutes of normal operation. I have not been able to find any information on how to fix the issue. Are there any airless sprayer repair techs that can help me out?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

AdamPaints said:


> I have a titan 1140 impact and the digi tract reads high mechanical load. I have tried turning the sprayer off and unplugging it, but the error keeps popping up causing the sprayer to shut down after a couple minutes of normal operation. I have not been able to find any information on how to fix the issue. Are there any airless sprayer repair techs that can help me out?


I don't work on Titans but that sounds like transducer needs to be replaced


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

I thought the high mechanical load failure was from a bad/overloaded motor and or low voltage = high current situation.

Does a bad transducer, assuming it's reading higher than the actual pressure, cause the pump to shutdown?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

sayn3ver said:


> I thought the high mechanical load failure was from a bad/overloaded motor and or low voltage = high current situation.
> 
> Does a bad transducer, assuming it's reading higher than the actual pressure, cause the pump to shutdown?



Not sure about titan models but on graco, specifically older units 695-1095 I have seen this, a bad transducer can cause an issue where the sprayer runs for a bit then turns off.


I don't know much about titan pumps other than basic repack on the 440.


----------

